# Let's Capture The Whole World....In One Lens. (Nikon Only)



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

Last time. New Thread. Now that everything is ironed out and on the roll, this is the new thread, please do not post here any longer.

Link.

Mark 








*What?*
Someone has a crappy lens, manual focus and it's old. They're willing to donate this gem to the photographic world to see what people can come up with along its travels from one person to the next. The lens will be This one, donated by TPF member, Derrel. 

*How?*
This person will shoot the first photo of this adventure. Then ship the lens to the first person in line the lens witha an additional $10 in the box with the lens. The $10 will cover shipping of the lens from the second person. The second person will then take the lens on adventures, shoot whatever their heart desires and can be kept for up to, but no longer than 7 days to keep it moving and interesting. At the end of their length, they will put the lens in a box, pay for shipping by use of the original $10 they recieved with the lens, and ship the lens plus an additional $10 in order to restart this cycle. This will continue in this manner until everyone has had their chance with the lens, then it can be shipped back to the original owner, or continue to be shipped around.

*When?*
Starts Right Now!

PM me if you're interested in being a part of this - it should be fun!

1. Names will be added in this post in the order they are received.
2. Once you receive the lens let me know so I can mark your name as the current holder of the lens.
3. Shoot your photos
4. Arrange shipping with the next person in line.

Last but not least:
The Photo Forum and it's members are not liable for anything! Should the lens be lost in shipment, broken, misplaced, forgotten, eaten by the dog, sold on eBay, buried, trashed, rolled off the roof of a car, dropped down the stairs, drowned, flushed, or otherwise ruined or gone in any way, shape or form, etc, etc, etc, the game is over unless another lens is put into action to replace it.

Note:
You will most likely need to switch your camera to Manual mode to use this lens. I am not familiar with what bodies do what, but just a note in case it doesn't seem to work for you - M mode!


*Those who are on the list, please sign up for the group and include your TPF member name for verification.*
*Flickr_Pool*

List of confirmed members participating:
(Red= In Posession - Black = Waiting - Green = Completed)
Markw
ajkramer87
DirtyDFeckers
anotherchris
Boomer


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

Let's get it going!


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 8, 2010)

Who's Lens?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2010)

PM sent. I have a couple Nikkor candidates.


----------



## Oldschool92' (Aug 8, 2010)

If this does start up I recommend NOT sending the lens internationally, because of what happened the last time that was done.


----------



## err_ok (Aug 8, 2010)

The lens is one of these babies: Nikkor-H Auto 28mm f3.5, minus the lens hood because who knows where that went...



			
				Derrel said:
			
		

> PM sent. I have a couple Nikkor candidates.


If you have a lens you would like to contribute go for it, I guess an old mid-range zoom may be a good way to go, I thought it would be interesting to see how people deal with a fixed focal length.



Oldschool92' said:


> If this does start up I recommend NOT sending the lens internationally, because of what happened the last time that was done.


If it doesn't go anywhere internationally it wont be getting to you.. I am in the UK 

If all goes well and I get some inspiration tomorrow at work and you guys don't decide on a different lens I'll send it tomorrow afternoon... Provided the post office is open (it's a small village)

:thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2010)

Can't mount an old, unmodified H-series lens on the newer consumer and mid-level or pro bodies though...only the "Baby Nikons" D40,D40x,D60,D3000,and D5000 can mount those pre-1977 style, silver-barreled Nikkors... The  D200,D70, D300,D700,D50,D80,D90, and D100, D1,D2,D3 owners would not be able to use the 28/3.5 H model lens...the aperture ring is too "fat" and might possibly damage the minimum aperture sensing pin, located at the 7 o'clock position, around the front area of the lens mount, on the majority of Nikon bodies in current use...

I think an AF-NIKKOR is in order: even if it will not focus on the Baby Nikons, it will mount and allow shooting with no damage to basically, any Nikon.


----------



## err_ok (Aug 8, 2010)

Ah balls, sounds like I may need to take a look at my D700.... :x


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Derrel.  Ive PMd you back.  
Thanks also for letting me know about that lens.  I was going to ask.
@err_ok: Well, that lens isnt going to work.  Sorry about that.  

Group, there should be a lens in the works within a day. Ill keep everyone updated.
Mark


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Aug 8, 2010)

So once you send it out, will there be a list posted on the thread of the order, so we know who to contact for shipping info?


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 8, 2010)

ok sounds good. Hope this doesnt die off like the other one did.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay, how about this lens: a 1987-ish Nikkor 35-70mm f/3.3~4.5 lens, which is an AF-Nikkor. I have a thrasher version of this...sloppy focus, loosey-goosey, with a little "hitch" in the zoom where it kinda' sticks as you zoom. Hard-to-use, ridiculously narrow front-mounted, ribbed plastic focusing ring (not the later, wider-ring model with rubber on it). Commonly referred to as the "plastic AF Nikkor style" or "the slippery style" focusing ring that was replaced after people complained about it,loudly. This is one of the initial Nikon AF lens designs, made only from 1986 until it was subtly re-designed on the outside in 1989.

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photograph...koresources/AFNikkor/AF3570mm/3570AF3345a.JPG

Nikon autofocus (AF) Zoom Nikkor 35-70mm lens Group - Index Page


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

Right.  As soon as I can get a lens, I will post the list.  The first person would, of course, be the owner of the lens.  That is why I cannot post the list yet.

Mark


----------



## err_ok (Aug 8, 2010)

err_ok said:


> Ah balls, sounds like I may need to take a look at my D700.... :x



Panic over it is AI converted....

Let me know if you guys are going to be sending it overseas or not, I would love to have a go.


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

After re-thinking, I would not really like it to be overseas.  Shipping is more expensive and people arent going to want to have to deal with that.  If possible, I would like to keep it USA so everything stays constant.  What does everyone else think?

Mark


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 8, 2010)

Markw said:


> After re-thinking, I would not really like it to be overseas.  Shipping is more expensive and people arent going to want to have to deal with that.  If possible, I would like to keep it USA so everything stays constant.  What does everyone else think?
> 
> Mark



maybe one of us in the uk/europe could try and dig out a crappy lens (i might have one somewhere) and compare results or something ?

Err_ok can i have a sticker ?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2010)

JamesMason said:


> Markw said:
> 
> 
> > After re-thinking, I would not really like it to be overseas.  Shipping is more expensive and people arent going to want to have to deal with that.  If possible, I would like to keep it USA so everything stays constant.  What does everyone else think?
> ...



JamesMason has a good idea....How about a Crappy Lens: USA vs Europe thread? Or is that too over the top? Could a Yanks vs British Isles war erupt?
What about E.U. residents? Would they have to pay shipping in Euros while those feisty Brits payed in Pounds Sterling? Could get messy if the thing were to move from the E.U. to a non-Euro-spendin' land...


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

If that happened, it wouldnt quite be one lens, would it? 

Mark


----------



## err_ok (Aug 8, 2010)

Markw said:


> If that happened, it wouldnt quite be one lens, would it?
> 
> Mark


You are ruining our fun  We will just have to find a comparable lens....



			
				JamesMason said:
			
		

> Err_ok can i have a sticker ?


Be interested in the product, then you get a sticker


----------



## Derrel (Aug 8, 2010)

Markw said:


> If that happened, it wouldnt quite be one lens, would it?
> 
> Mark



Well, no, it wouldn't be "one lens". But how about "one lens" in terms of one specific model of lens that's an AF Nikkor, like the 50/1.8 AF? Those are virtual cookie-cutter lenses,and cheap too. I have a clean 50/1.8 I would be happy to donate, if a UK or European Union member or even a Canadian member has a similar lens...that could be thought of as a One Lens Model competition. This is your thread Mark. I will let you decide on how the rules/setup are done. Just trying to help,and have some fun with the TPF forum people.


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

I think that would be great if we could find the same model lens.  That would work wonderfully.  I dont think that youre going to find another of the proposed lens, though .  A Nikkor 50 1.8 would be great.  If someone else had another.  If not, we could always use the one you have and wait until someone does have a copy of that lens somewhere else, then kick it off then and there.

Mark


----------



## err_ok (Aug 8, 2010)

Found a 35-70mm AF Nikkor on eBay for £6 although it looks like a newer model... just have to win the auction now :/


----------



## ajkramer87 (Aug 8, 2010)

I think we need to use a lens that not many people have. A lot of us all ready have the 50. It wouldnt make any sense to ship a 50 to someone who all ready has it. Just my .02. But Im game for anything if thats what is picked.


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

Agreed.  I think we should use Derrel's lens, and keep it US.  If someone finds the same model in another country, by all means.  Use that there, and still post here.  It would be like having a single lens.  But I would like to keep it one lens per country/nation like one copy US, one CAN, etc.  I would really like to get this thing going, so if we can agree on that, then we can get this ball on the road.

Mark


----------



## AnotherChris (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd absolutely be interested in doing this. PM sent. This seems like it will be a great deal of fun!


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

Original Post updated with list and lens details.


----------



## boomer (Aug 8, 2010)

ADD ME! I was so close to getting the last one.


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

Last time.  New Thread.  Now that everything is ironed out and on the roll, this is the new thread, please do not post here any longer.

Link.

Mark


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Aug 8, 2010)

Markw said:


> After re-thinking, I would not really like it to be overseas.  Shipping is more expensive and people arent going to want to have to deal with that.  If possible, I would like to keep it USA so everything stays constant.  What does everyone else think?
> 
> Mark


great idea . maybe the overseas people can get one going to so theyre not left out either.
canon thread
nikon thread
overseas thread


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

No.  This thread.  For Nikon.  Here and overseas.  Please view the new thread that I linked to in my last post.  It tells about overseas issues.

Mark


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 8, 2010)

What lens? The 43-86?

I already took photos with it, in 1970.

:lmao:


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

No, Nikkor 35-70mm f/3.3~4.5 Please, everyone. There is a new thread.

Mark


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 8, 2010)

Markw said:


> No, Nikkor 35-70mm f/3.3~4.5 Please, everyone. There is a new thread.
> 
> Mark



The link takes you to a discussion of the 43-86


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

This link. (in post 28)

Mark


----------



## Markw (Aug 8, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Okay, how about this lens: a 1987-ish Nikkor 35-70mm f/3.3~4.5 lens, which is an AF-Nikkor.
> http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photograph...koresources/AFNikkor/AF3570mm/3570AF3345a.JPG
> 
> Nikon autofocus (AF) Zoom Nikkor 35-70mm lens Group - Index Page


 
And these links were for the lens.

Mark


----------



## Petraio Prime (Aug 9, 2010)

Markw said:


> This link. (in post 28)
> 
> Mark




Aww...OK

But I used the 43-86 at one time...and made a rather interesting photo with it...of leaves against the window in University Hall....before they tore it down.


----------



## kalmkidd (Sep 13, 2010)

im in..


----------



## lenco12 (Sep 15, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> Who's Lens?


PM sent. I have a couple Nikkor candidates.


----------

